# Help Setting Honda GX31 Cam Timing



## estefanik (Jul 9, 2006)

I am hoping someone can provide guidance on setting the cam to crankshaft position on a GX31. I replaced the rings in over the weekend and simply forgot to position the gears properly and of course it all went back together and is out of time. It didn't even make me think as I adjusted the valves that were considerably off. I assume there are some marks on the crank gear and cam gear that need to be aligned but am not sure. I do not have a service manual and cannot find any information on line. I would appreciate any help provided.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

I haven't opened one of these in a very long time but i beleive there is a timing mark on it. i could be wrong.


----------



## estefanik (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks, I plan to pull it back apart sometime this week. Hoping someone has a service manual that can share the entire thing or a section.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

this is a Europe site but should be about the same for us to. 


Here's the link to the GX31 break down. Click on service at the top, spare parts, the left side under spare parts click on (Click here) just choose your model and type

http://honda-engines-eu.com/en/welcome.html

was looking on the site and the service manual doesn't say how to break it down. looks like a shop only type thing. Any way looking at the breakdown page there does appear to be a mark on the cam, just remember to have the piston in TDC when putting it back together.


----------

